# 1st Social Network LIVE Weather on facebook



## OlgaReyes (1 Out 2010 às 09:30)

ClickMeteo is a service that allows you to share your weather with your family, friends and the rest of the world!. 
Join this network we are on facebook 

We offer a fun and easy method WEATHER REPORTING LIVE. 
You can always send a report where ever you are. 
Your report will share it with your friends on Facebok and will be available for the rest of the community on a map (Google maps). 
You can upload photos. 
Refer to the map Current weather in other locations. 

NEED good reports in PORTUGAL 
Não estamos ainda em Português, mas isso depende de você 
Muito obrigado


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2010 às 10:54)

What you need to put it in portuguese?


----------



## OlgaReyes (1 Out 2010 às 11:16)

Well, as a first step, the message we have written in English in this forum
But we are really talking to translate the entire application.
TAke it easy, do not pretend that you do it 
ThanK you very much.

Do you try to install the aplicaction?Come on¡¡ we need a Portuguese reporter 

Saudações, Olga


----------



## OlgaReyes (1 Out 2010 às 13:06)

Someone has sent a report from Madeira. Thank you very much Knyght Silence
Come you urge to send more from other cities. 
COME ON¡¡   more from other Portuguese cities?????


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2010 às 14:53)

Send my first report, that's is a good idea and the aplication is very nice


----------



## OlgaReyes (1 Out 2010 às 15:22)

Thank you very much. Thank you for trusting us and hope you continue sending more reportssssSSSSS 

If you have any question or problem, please don't dout to send us a mail clickmeteo@gmail.com or post it in our facebook pag wall.
Muito obrigado


----------

